# Ever get a speeding ticket?



## Pyotr

Or maybe you got away before being caught? Tell your story here.

Here are the top ten speeding tickets given out by the Texas police last year.

#10: 146 mph in a 65 mph zone
Road: SH-67 in Johnson County
Ride: White 2017 Chevrolet Corvette

#9: 149 mph in a 75 mph zone
Road: SH-70 in Fisher County
Ride: White 2017 Suzuki GSX

#8: 150 mph in a 70 mph zone
Road: I-35 in Hays County
Ride: Blue 2009 Suzuki GSF

#7: 155 mph in a 75 mph zone
Road: US-81 in Wise County
Ride: Black 2016 Kawasaki 800

#6: 156 mph in a 75 mph zone
Road: I-40 in Carson County
Ride: Red 2016 Chevrolet (no model listed)

#5: 156 mph in a 70 mph zone
Road: SH-195 in Williamson County
Ride: Black 2006 Suzuki GSX

#4: 156 mph in a 70 mph zone
Road: SH-195 in Williamson County
Ride: 2014 Chevrolet SS

#3: 160 mph in a 75 mph zone
Road: SH-44 in Nueces County
Ride: Red 2006 Suzuki motorcycle

#2: 160 mph in a 55 mph zone
Road: I-45 in Galveston County
Ride: Silver 2012 Dodge Challenger SRT8

#1: 181 mph in a 75 mph zone
Road: US-90 in Coryell County
Ride: Red 2012 Honda CBR1000


----------



## Guest

They're quite fast. In the UK I think the tolerance is 10%. This sounds about right as I've been caught twice, once doing about 35 on a 30 mph stretch and once doing about 45 in a 40 zone.


----------



## Art Rock

Since we got a car with cruise control in 2011, I collected only 2 speeding tickets, one for 73 km/h where 70 was max, and one for 106 where 100 was max (both already corrected for possible inaccuracy of measurement).

Speeding isn't really worth it, your time gain is minimal.

PS: in the Netherlands exceeding speed limits by 50+ km/h means you lose your driving licence.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I think it is less than 10%. I was caught speeding a few years ago and went on a Speed Awareness Course (or whatever it's called) to avoid points on my licence. 

During the 4 hour session (some of which was very useful) the question of 10% came up and the instructor claimed that it was a myth and that once you're over the limit you're do-able.

I think (it was 7 years ago) that I was doing 33mph in a 30mph zone (or maybe one of the other attendees got caught at that speed).

Anyway, I wouldn't bank on getting away with +1 to +4.9 mph in any zone.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I did 6 mph in a 4 mph zone on the Norfolk Broads a dozen or so years ago. They have speed limits on the waterways. Who knew?! Anyway, I didn't get a ticket.


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> I did 6 mph in a 4 mph zone on the Norfolk Broads a dozen or so years ago. They have speed limits on the waterways. Who knew?! Anyway, I didn't get a ticket.


Were the speed cameras not loaded?


----------



## Nate Miller

I got pulled over for 59 in a 25. In my state, 30mph over the limit is an automatic high speed hearing and you can lose your DL.

I got lucky and they just made me retake the driving test. My insurance only went up $20 a month and the ticket was only a couple hundred bucks

hell, if I would have know that was all they were going to do, I would have been flying around here for years :lol:


----------



## Barbebleu

I've got no problem with speeding drivers if they only kill themselves. It's the collateral damage I do have a problem with. I have a granddaughter and great nephews whose lives are extremely precious to me and if some speeding buffoon caused any sort of injury to any of them then there is no place on this earth they would be safe. Them that die will be the lucky ones!


----------



## Nate Miller

Barbebleu said:


> I've got no problem with speeding drivers if they only kill themselves. It's the collateral damage I do have a problem with. I have a granddaughter and great nephews whose lives are extremely precious to me and if some speeding buffoon caused any sort of injury to any of them then there is no place on this earth they would be safe. Them that die will be the lucky ones!


I can appreciate that. I think its different in different areas, though, as far as how big a risk the driver is creating.

I live in the country and there really isn't a lot of other cars on the road, so if I'm going down a steep grade, I just let the truck roll. that's how I got popped for flying through a 25mph zone.

now had I done the same thing in a suburban neighborhood or up in town, then I would probably kick my own *** for being an idiot, so where you are and how much traffic there is makes some difference in the morality of it all to me.

but I do ride bicycles, and I have been hit 7 times as an adult. the speeds people drive and the fact that all the young drivers are distracted gets unnerving. The drugged driving with all the heroin around here is really scary for a cyclist, too


----------



## Guest

I've been on a speed awareness course twice, having been caught...er...5 times over 9 years.

I've got a good excuse for 3 of them, officer - I simply missed the speed limit sign - a 50 section on the M61, a 60 section on the M8 and a 30 section coming off the M55.

The other two, I knew what I was doing - 79 on the M6, 68 on the A6.

At the course, we were all described as "infringers" rather than "violaters". (I think that made me feel better.)

I will of course declare, honestly, perhaps even brazenly, that I have not been caught many times.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Just had to!


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I did 6 mph in a 4 mph zone on the Norfolk Broads a dozen or so years ago. They have speed limits on the waterways. Who knew?! Anyway, I didn't get a ticket.


Boy racer. ......


----------



## TxllxT

I remember being caught between Marienberg and Chemnitz in former East Germany: fine 10 Euros. That's why I remember that. We also parked wrongly in Kassel; I used the blue parking indicator from Holland because they used it in the traffic sign. Fine: 5 Euro's. So the lesson about parking in Germany is, when you've got run out of cash coins: just go Dutch!


----------



## Manxfeeder

I lived in California for over 30 years and only had one ticket. I moved to Tennessee and got a ticket once a year for about six years. The difference is, in Tennessee, they have speed traps. One city nearby even made it on AAA's list of worst speed traps in the nation. 

My last ticket involved a state trooper sitting at the top of a dip in the road out in the country. It is impossible to go down that dip and keep the speed limit, which is why he sits there. I don't have a problem with police stopping speeders, but personally, I have a problem with cops sitting around in speed traps and making ordinary people offenders.


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> I lived in California for over 30 years and only had one ticket. I moved to Tennessee and got a ticket once a year for about six years. The difference is, in Tennessee, they have speed traps. One city nearby even made it on AAA's list of worst speed traps in the nation.
> 
> My last ticket involved a state trooper sitting at the top of a dip in the road out in the country. * It is impossible to go down that dip and keep the speed limit, which is why he sits there*. I don't have a problem with police stopping speeders, but personally, I have a problem with cops sitting around in speed traps and making ordinary people offenders.


Impossible?! Is this dip a cliff edge? Use your brakes and check the speedo. Duh!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Tulse said:


> Impossible?! Is this dip a cliff edge? Use your brakes and check the speedo. Duh!


Yeah, I shouldn't have said "impossible." The dip is only ten feet, then dips back up. So no, it's not impossible; it's just stupid to brake there, because at the top of the dip, you are back to the proper speed.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't recall how many speeding tickets I have had in 40+ years of driving, a few I suppose. One that stands out was about 1980 when I was doing 70 on my motorcycle on the freeway when we had the national 55 mph max limit. The freeway turned into a surface street and once I slowed down my mirrors stopped vibrating and I saw a police car with flashers behind me and so pulled over. They said that they had followed me for over a mile and asked why I didn't pull over sooner. I replied that my mirrors were vibrating so much that I could not see anything in them. I did get a ticket.

Another one was maybe 10 years ago on a big overpass that make it seem like you are on the freeway, so in a 50 mph zone I got up to 70. They pulled me over and presumably because I had a clean record for 10-15 years past, they did not give me a speeding ticket, but instead gave me a ticket for "obstructing traffic." They got to collect their money, but the nice thing about it was it did not result in any points on my license as it would have from a speeding ticket.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

A better thread would be how many speeding tickets have you got


----------



## Guest

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah, I shouldn't have said "impossible." The dip is only ten feet, then dips back up. So no, it's not impossible; it's just stupid to brake there, because at the top of the dip, you are back to the proper speed.


I overreacted, apologies. 

I was thinking of the time a friend complained of a speed camera at the bottom of a hill in a residential area. He argued that it was unfair because how were you supposed to know what speed you were doing at the bottom of a hill.


----------



## Barbebleu

Manxfeeder said:


> I lived in California for over 30 years and only had one ticket. I moved to Tennessee and got a ticket once a year for about six years. The difference is, in Tennessee, they have speed traps. One city nearby even made it on AAA's list of worst speed traps in the nation.
> 
> My last ticket involved a state trooper sitting at the top of a dip in the road out in the country. It is impossible to go down that dip and keep the speed limit, which is why he sits there. I don't have a problem with police stopping speeders, but personally, I have a problem with cops sitting around in speed traps and making ordinary people offenders.


It is actually possible to keep to the speed limit going down a hill. A combination of a lower gear and your brakes will do the trick. I would guess that the trooper is there for a purpose, to catch out the careless and sloppy drivers. If you offend you cease to be an "ordinary" person. I reiterate, speed if you like but woe betide you if you kill or injure any of mine.


----------



## Barbebleu

I'm quite astounded and more than a little disappointed with some of the posts on this thread. It seems like it's considered some kind of perverse badge of honour to get tickets for speeding or, even worse, get off with a warning. If it was up to me I'd have someone who was speeding in the slammer faster than the speed they were doing when caught. Dangerous driving, which is exactly what speeding is, should never be considered trivial. Just ask the victims of speeding drivers. Sorry if I seem like I'm ranting here but I was hit by a speeding driver many years ago and although I was lucky and he only clipped me and I avoided serious injury I was close to being extremely badly hurt and I've never forgotten that.


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> It is actually possible to keep to the speed limit going down a hill. A combination of a lower gear and your brakes will do the trick. I would guess that the trooper is there for a purpose, to catch out the careless and sloppy drivers. If you offend you cease to be an "ordinary" person. I reiterate, speed if you like but woe betide you if you kill or injure any of mine.


The idiocy I see every day on the roads makes me think that a good portion of drivers should lose their licences. Impatience, ignorance and macho crap cause 3,000 to die per year in the UK plus many times that hospitalised. So unnecessary.


----------



## Bulldog

I usually drive faster than the speed limit but have been very lucky - just one speeding ticket in over 50 years.

I consider slow drivers a major irritant and sometimes dangerous to others. Slow drivers should have their own city!


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> I usually drive faster than the speed limit but have been very lucky - just one speeding ticket in over 50 years.
> 
> I consider slow drivers a major irritant and sometimes dangerous to others. Slow drivers should have their own city!


Slow vehicles aren't inherently dangerous. I hope that you understand that.

On the other hand, the fast driver who is impatient to get past and tailgates then overtakes in a dangerous way, he is the danger to the public.

I find it remarkable that this still needs to be said in the 21st Century.


----------



## KenOC

Not a speeding ticket, but MANY years ago I was taking the motorcycle to work about dawn and blew a stop sign. A cop pulled me over. I stupidly said, "But officer, I could plainly see there was nobody on the road." He grinned and replied, "Well, you didn't see _me._"

Yes, I got a ticket.


----------



## Dan Ante

I notice in the OP most were about 150mph that really is too fast, today in NZ the highway speed limit is 100kph some are being reset to 110kph, the last ticket I received was 117 in a 100kph zone. How many modern cars have their speed limited mine has a top speed limit set at 149mph.


----------



## Bulldog

Tulse said:


> Slow vehicles aren't inherently dangerous. I hope that you understand that.
> 
> On the other hand, the fast driver who is impatient to get past and tailgates then overtakes in a dangerous way, he is the danger to the public.


You're talking about reckless driving - that's always a bad way to go.


----------



## Pugg

never.............................


----------



## Dan Ante

Pugg said:


> never.............................


Hail to Saint Pugg...........


----------



## Strange Magic

People traveling Florida Route 301 between the Jacksonville area and Gainesville or Ocala, basically winter snowbirds to and from the Gulf Coast, pass through some of the most notorious speed traps in the USA. Some kind souls even erected billboards warning the unwary of what lay ahead waiting for them. We were forewarned and drove with extreme vigilance and deliberation along that stretch during the years we passed that way, and avoided ever being ticketed. The link tells a little more:

https://www.tripsavvy.com/floridas-worst-speed-traps-1513431


----------



## senza sordino

As a teenager I was driving downhill slowly because it was very foggy. I was passed by a car. That car passed a cop looking for speeders. The cop pulled me over mistakenly and gave me that speeding car's ticket. I protested but it fell on deaf ears. I got his ticket. True story.

Within a week I got caught speeding doing about 70 km/h in a 50 km/h zone.

I got a ticket for making an illegal left hand turn. This left hand turn was illegal only during the morning rush. My place of work was just a few hundred meters along that road. Not making that left hand turn meant a more dangerous left hand turn at the next intersection and a longer detour. The powers that be have since removed that illegal left hand turn, its now legal at any time of the day. 

I no longer own a car. 

I've been on a few buses when drivers should have been given speeding tickets.


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Hail to Saint Pugg...........


Nothing to do with being Saint, just I load road muggers and don't want to be part of them. 
My neighbour did go to the mail last March, some random lady drove trough red and hit him on the pedestrian crossing.
He's never been able to walk again good for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kivimees

I once failed to notice a temporary lower speed limit (50 km/h rather than the usual 60 km/h). I was sent away with a warning. Of course, I made sure to add "Officer" and "Sir" profusely to the grovelling apology. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest

Barbebleu said:


> I'm quite astounded and more than a little disappointed with some of the posts on this thread. It seems like it's considered some kind of perverse badge of honour to get tickets for speeding or, even worse, get off with a warning. If it was up to me I'd have someone who was speeding in the slammer faster than the speed they were doing when caught. Dangerous driving, which is exactly what speeding is, should never be considered trivial. Just ask the victims of speeding drivers. Sorry if I seem like I'm ranting here but I was hit by a speeding driver many years ago and although I was lucky and he only clipped me and I avoided serious injury I was close to being extremely badly hurt and I've never forgotten that.


I'm not sure anyone is reporting their driving misdemeanours with a sense of pride in badges gained. I could go into lengthy self-justifying explanations accounting for my lapses, but it seemed to be unnecessary and would be tedious. I've been driving for about 35 years and would argue that I'm sufficiently experienced to know whether my speed is reckless, given the road conditions etc. If I'm doing 80mph on a motorway (limit 70 in the UK) it won't be on the more crowded stretches of the M6, and if I 'speed' through 30mph areas it'll be at 31 or 32, not at 40.

In fact, I mostly stick to the speed limit, but there was no point my pretending - if there is any point responding to the OP at all - that I've never broken the limit. It's not being caught that matters, but whether your usual driving is, in fact, more reckless and liable to increase risks to your passengers and other road users.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pugg said:


> Nothing to do with being Saint, just I load road muggers and don't want to be part of them.
> My neighbour did go to the mail last March, some random lady drove trough red and hit him on the pedestrian crossing.
> He's never been able to walk again good for the rest of his life.


I always watch what cars are coming and if they are slowing down. I also always look both ways even on one way streets.


----------



## Bulldog

Fritz Kobus said:


> I always watch what cars are coming and if they are slowing down. I also always look both ways even on one way streets.


I even look both ways when walking in my house. I have small dogs and don't want to crush them. What I would really like is eyes in the back of my head.


----------



## Nate Miller

I guess the way I look at it is that I like to follow the laws when I drive. 

The laws of physics, I mean

my dad raced cars and that's who taught me to drive. My first driving lesson was traction circles.

yes, dad took me out to a parking lot and we did donuts in his porche for my first driving lesson

but at least when I get in a bad situation like hitting black ice I know how to gather the car back up and keep it on the road. 

and really I don't drive faster than most other folks, but I do corner better, so I'll drive away from you out here in the country where I know the roads, but its just that I know what corners can take speed safely and which ones cant. I've never been in or caused a wreck in over 30 years, so I'm actually a lot safer that you might think, I just break the law every time I'm behind the wheel.


----------



## Pyotr

Strange Magic said:


> People traveling Florida Route 301 between the Jacksonville area and Gainesville or Ocala, basically winter snowbirds to and from the Gulf Coast, pass through some of the most notorious speed traps in the USA. Some kind souls even erected billboards warning the unwary of what lay ahead waiting for them. We were forewarned and drove with extreme vigilance and deliberation along that stretch during the years we passed that way, and avoided ever being ticketed. The link tells a little more:
> 
> https://www.tripsavvy.com/floridas-worst-speed-traps-1513431


Good list to have if you are traveling through Florida! The site mentions Waldo, FL that's not too far from where I live. A town of 1,000 people and one stop light. The speed limit there was 35mph and they would write you a ticket if you went 38. Unfortunately for Waldo, they were on the 60 Minutes news show in 2014. That notoriety got the attention of the state government, who subsequently refused to go after violators who didn't pay their tickets- including both in-staters and out-of-staters. It wasn't long after that that Waldo disbanded their police force.


----------



## Pyotr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> A better thread would be how many speeding tickets have you got


I've never gotten a speeding ticket! And I routinely go 8mph over the speed limit. I've been driving almost 50 years and only received one moving violation citation in my life-I ran a red light when I was age 17.

My sister recently got a speeding ticket in Pennsylvania, in one of those speed traps. When the cop was writing it out, he said it wouldn't be any points-points would automatically increase her auto insurance. She wondered about the veracity of this statement so she called her insurance company who said it definitely would increase her insurance. So she challenged the ticket and demanded her day in court. When she went to court, they cop was not there and the judge agreed to just charge her court costs.

Apparently the cop told her that there would be no points so that she would just pay the fine, and not challenge the ticket. When people challenge, that forces the cop to show up in court, something their bosses don't want them to do because they have to hire another cop to take their place patrolling the streets. In other words, it costs the town too much money.


----------



## Nate Miller

Pyotr said:


> I've never gotten a speeding ticket! And I routinely go 8mph over the speed limit. I've been driving almost 50 years and only received one moving violation citation in my life-I ran a red light when I was age 17.
> 
> My sister recently got a speeding ticket in Pennsylvania, in one of those speed traps. When the cop was writing it out, he said it wouldn't be any points-points would automatically increase her auto insurance. She wondered about the veracity of this statement so she called her insurance company who said it definitely would increase her insurance. So she challenged the ticket and demanded her day in court. When she went to court, they cop was not there and the judge agreed to just charge her court costs.
> 
> Apparently the cop told her that there would be no points so that she would just pay the fine, and not challenge the ticket. When people challenge, that forces the cop to show up in court, something their bosses don't want them to do because they have to hire another cop to take their place patrolling the streets. In other words, it costs the town too much money.


as a Pennsylvania resident, let me add some to this....

usually if you try and go to court, they ring you up with a bigger fine than if you just paid the ticket, so its sort of rare that anybody even tries going to court.

the point system works like this: you get 12 points and you lose your license. Every year, they take 3 points off your record. If you get 6 points, you have to go to a hearing where they might take your DL, but most likely you pass a written test and off you go. most speeding tickets are worth 2 points, but I had one ring up for 5 points and I was already sitting on 4 points, so it was bad news for me.

the thing about PA roads is that there are a lot of 2 lane "state hiways" and they go right through small towns and when they get near a town, the speed limit drops off, and that is where the local township police wait for you. The worst time is June before the new fiscal year in July. Townships always need to raise some money in June.

the funny thing is that only State Police are allowed to use radar guns. That law is changing, but for a long time to local boys just "estimate" your speed. They have to have lines on the road to time you or they have to put out those cables across the road that measure your speed, so you really have to be not paying attention to get pulled over by the local boys.

where I live, the local tradition is to never call police. Its also an area where you can be greeted with a shot gun if you show up on somebody's porch after dark. For years there was never any enforcement out here. Then the old timers started to die off and new millennial aged folks moved in, and they actually started calling the local police about the way people fly down the road we call "Space Hiway". Imagine my shock at being pulled over early in the morning for doing what I always did for 20 years!


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Dr Johnson said:


> I think it is less than 10%. I was caught speeding a few years ago and went on a Speed Awareness Course (or whatever it's called) to avoid points on my licence.
> 
> During the 4 hour session (some of which was very useful) the question of 10% came up and the instructor claimed that it was a myth and that once you're over the limit you're do-able.
> 
> I think (it was 7 years ago) that I was doing 33mph in a 30mph zone (or maybe one of the other attendees got caught at that speed).
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't bank on getting away with +1 to +4.9 mph in any zone.


Yes, I was nicked for doing 80mph on a 70mph road, and was sent to one of those Speed Awareness Courses. Interesting in parts, but mostly a patronising ticking off.

An elderly friend of mine was confined to an electric wheelchair and of considerable weight. To counter the obvious mechanical problems, she got a mechanic friend to pep up the wheelchair. She was subsequently delighted to have been given a speeding ticket for doing 15mph on a pedestrianised street.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I drive a Hillman Hunter Estate, so need a medal to get a ticket. 
Although one of my fellow Hillman car club mates has done his up as a replica of the Sydney to London rally winner complete with triple webers, roller rockers etc and will do 200kph (124MPH).


----------



## Manxfeeder

Barbebleu said:


> It is actually possible to keep to the speed limit going down a hill. A combination of a lower gear and your brakes will do the trick. I would guess that the trooper is there for a purpose, to catch out the careless and sloppy drivers.


Actually, he's there because his house is at the top of the dip. He sits in the parking lot outside of his house and pops people for the heck of it. By now, everybody knows he's there, and we all ride our brakes, but there's always that unsuspecting out-of-towner.


----------



## Dan Ante

Bulldog said:


> I even look both ways when walking in my house. I have small dogs and don't want to crush them. What I would really like is eyes in the back of my head.


I am the same but with Cats I have taken a forward dive onto a paved court yard result a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## chill782002

I was a bit of a boy racer in my younger days and had 11 points on my licence for speeding at one stage in the mid 90s. I've calmed down a lot since then though, the licence is clean and has been for about 15 years. Speed kills, don't do it.


----------



## Dan Ante

chill782002 said:


> I was a bit of a boy racer in my younger days and had 11 points on my licence for speeding at one stage in the mid 90s. I've calmed down a lot since then though, the licence is clean and has been for about 15 years. Speed kills, don't do it.


Speed does not kill it's the sudden stop at the end!


----------



## Krummhorn

A couple years ago I was tagged for 60 in a 45 zone by local Sheriff. I had gotten tired of following a bunch of cars doing barely 25 mph across three lanes of roadway. Saw an opening and downshifted to 2nd and ran through the gears (turbocharged VW Jetta) right past the Sheriff vehicle. I know I was doing at least 100 which would have meant a felony/arrest/car impounding but got let off because I just pulled over and waited for the officer. 

Paid hefty $215 fine; not able to go to traffic school to clear points/violation as that program had just been discontinued by the state the month before. Pay about $30 more a year for car insurance until next year. 

Recently gave the Jetta to my Son ... bought my deceased brother-in-laws 2000 Infiniti I30 from his widow (my wife's sister) and enjoy not being able to be a speed demon any longer, although the Infiniti does pick up and move if one puts their foot into it.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I love to mat the pedal with a manual transmission (but automatics, no fun to me). I always keep it more or less from the stop to the speed-limitish area. I used to have a 2001 Ranger with a 2.3L 16-valve DOHC four that loved high rpms. To my chagrin, the rev limiter cut in at about 5800. I used to wind it out close to the limiter then grab second hard and the whole truck would lurch. 

Now I have a 2001 S10, which has 20 less hp and 20 less pound feet of torque, yet better low end torque. I drive it hard, but not like the Ranger. You can have a lot of fun with a four banger these days. Also the S10 has way more engine braking, which makes sense as the power band is lower than the Ranger's.

I don't know what I would do with a V8 Mustang as you could hardly get going and would be at the speed limit. Might have to rent track time to have any real fun with it.

But in 42 years I only remember one accident, a minor bang into another guy's fender when I slid on ice with my bald-tired second car at the age of 18. Have had numerous close calls though.


----------



## Pugg

Dan Ante said:


> Speed does not kill it's the sudden stop at the end!


Try explaining that to the victims.


----------



## Marinera

I never speed up. I don't feel any need to rush. Five minutes this way or five minutes that way who cares. I'm bad with the time management anyway.
There is such thing like keeping up with the traffic, but that's all.


----------



## Pyotr

Krummhorn said:


> A couple years ago I was tagged for 60 in a 45 zone by local Sheriff. I had gotten tired of following a bunch of cars doing barely 25 mph across three lanes of roadway. Saw an opening and downshifted to 2nd and ran through the gears (turbocharged VW Jetta) right past the Sheriff vehicle. I know I was doing at least 100 which would have meant a felony/arrest/car impounding but got let off because I just pulled over and waited for the officer.
> 
> Paid hefty $215 fine; not able to go to traffic school to clear points/violation as that program had just been discontinued by the state the month before. Pay about $30 more a year for car insurance until next year.
> 
> Recently gave the Jetta to my Son ... bought my deceased brother-in-laws 2000 Infiniti I30 from his widow (my wife's sister) and enjoy not being able to be a speed demon any longer, although the Infiniti does pick up and move if one puts their foot into it.


100mph? I hope you banned yourself for a few weeks from TC.


I have gone through the situation you described dozens of times, but fortunately, there have been no cops around. _<knock on wood>
_
And for those doing the hand-wringing, lighten up. As any motorcyclists will tell you, sometimes it's safer to speed up and get ahead of the traffic. Drunk driving, tailgating, weaving in-and-out of traffic are what causes accidents. In fact, driving too slow, causes more accidents than driving too fast.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Pugg said:


> Try explaining that to the victims.


Well, the laws of momentum and action / reaction say................


----------



## Guest

Pyotr said:


> 100mph? I hope you banned yourself for a few weeks from TC.
> 
> 
> I have gone through the situation you described dozens of times, but fortunately, there have been no cops around. _<knock on wood>
> _
> And for those doing the hand-wringing, lighten up. As any motorcyclists will tell you, sometimes it's safer to speed up and get ahead of the traffic. Drunk driving, tailgating, weaving in-and-out of traffic are what causes accidents. *In fact, driving too slow, causes more accidents than driving too fast*.


Haha.

Any evidence, or just your assertion.


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well, the laws of momentum and action / reaction say................


Precisely Eddie the laws of physics...


----------



## KenOC

Pyotr said:


> ...In fact, driving too slow, causes more accidents than driving too fast.


The force of a collision increases as the square of the velocity. Just saying.


----------



## Dan Ante

Pyotr said:


> And for those doing the hand-wringing, lighten up. As any motorcyclists will tell you, sometimes it's safer to speed up and get ahead of the traffic. Drunk driving, tailgating, weaving in-and-out of traffic are what causes accidents. In fact, driving too slow, causes more accidents than driving too fast.


Yes slow driving causes frustration and drivers take chances, but if you have the power and acceleration you can get past them very quickly and safely on the first bit of straight road.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Yes slow driving causes frustration and drivers take chances, but if you have the power and acceleration you can get past them very quickly and safely on the first bit of straight road.


This should do the trick


----------



## KenOC

Dan Ante said:


> Yes slow driving causes frustration and drivers take chances, but if you have the power and acceleration you can get past them very quickly and safely on the first bit of straight road.


Yes indeed, another consequence of driving too slow!


----------



## Dan Ante

KenOC said:


> Yes indeed, another consequence of driving too slow!


Anyone for soup..........


----------



## Art Rock

On provincial roads here the maximum is 80 km/h. I drive at that speed, only for impatient drivers to tailgate and then pass me, sometimes under risky circumstances. A few minutes later I'm directly behind them waiting for the next traffic light.


----------



## Dan Ante

Art Rock said:


> On provincial roads here the maximum is 80 km/h. I drive at that speed, only for impatient drivers to tailgate and then pass me, sometimes under risky circumstances. A few minutes later I'm directly behind them waiting for the next traffic light.


You have traffic lights on rural roads WOW.....


----------



## Art Rock

The Netherlands' population density is almost 10 times that of NZ - there's very little real rural area here.


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> *Yes slow driving causes frustration and drivers take chances*, but if you have the power and acceleration you can get past them very quickly and safely on the first bit of straight road.


So the slow drivers are to blame for the fast drivers taking dangerous risks?

Getting frustrated by the normal regular occurrence of a slower vehicle in front of you would indicate a temperament that is not conducive to being in sole charge of one ton of metal moving at speed.


----------



## Blancrocher

Traffic laws in the US should be a lot stricter and better enforced. I can't stand seeing people driving unsafely for no good reason. 

However, we'll all be in smart cars that automatically avoid most collisions before we change the culture, I expect.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I like your attitude!



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This should do the trick


----------



## KenOC

Speaking of driving too fast, here's a scene near here in Santa Ana this morning, where a fellow was thought to be proceeding a bit too rapidly.


----------



## Guest

KenOC said:


> Speaking of driving too fast, here's a scene near here in Santa Ana this morning, where a fellow was thought to be proceeding a bit too rapidly.


Hmmm that could be a difficult extraction.


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> So the slow drivers are to blame for the fast drivers taking dangerous risks?
> 
> Getting frustrated by the normal regular occurrence of a slower vehicle in front of you would indicate a temperament that is not conducive to being in sole charge of one ton of metal moving at speed.


Who said any thing about taking dangerous risks read and try to comprehend my post again!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just makes sure you watch out for Sheeo


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

correction Sheep


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> Who said any thing about taking dangerous risks read and try to comprehend my post again!


...or you could answer the question.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Tulse said:


> ...or you could answer the question.


Or just take dangerous risks


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Or just take dangerous risks


and kill sheeple.


----------



## Bulldog

Dan Ante said:


> Yes slow driving causes frustration and drivers take chances, but if you have the power and acceleration you can get past them very quickly and safely on the first bit of straight road.


Yes, thank goodness for straight roads. There's no danger in passing slowpokes on a straight road as long as there is no on-coming traffic; it's a win-win situation. I get to drive at my comfortable speed, and the slowpokes do likewise. The notion that driving a little faster than the arbitrary speed limit on an open road automatically makes for a dangerous situation is nonsense.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Bulldog said:


> Yes, thank goodness for straight roads. There's no danger in passing slowpokes on a straight road as long as there is no on-coming traffic; it's a win-win situation. I get to drive at my comfortable speed, and the slowpokes do likewise. The notion that driving a little faster than the arbitrary speed limit on an open road automatically makes for a dangerous situation is nonsense.


but watch out for Sheepie


----------



## Guest

Bulldog said:


> Yes, thank goodness for straight roads. There's no danger in passing slowpokes on a straight road as long as there is no on-coming traffic; it's a win-win situation. I get to drive at my comfortable speed, and the slowpokes do likewise. The notion that driving a little faster than the arbitrary speed limit on an open road automatically makes for a dangerous situation is nonsense.


So where does the frustration come in?


----------



## Pyotr

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> This should do the trick


Brings back memories! I used to have, at least my parents did, a Plymouth with a 440 hp engine. Not this particular model, but man, could that thing move!


----------



## Pyotr

KenOC said:


> Yes indeed, another consequence of driving too slow!


Exactly! Some idiot was driving 50mph on a road with a 65mph speed limit. This photo was of the guy who tried to avoid him when a dozen cars were at his rear.


----------



## SixFootScowl

The problem with speedily passing a slowpoke is that the slowpoke might hang a left turn right in front of you as you are about to pass him. I had a guy do just about that, slowed to nearly a stop in the right lane, but I was cautious and held back only to see him pull a U-turn in front of me as I was approaching him from behind in the left lane. Moral of the story:

Always expect stupidity from the other driver. :lol:


----------



## Dan Ante

Fritz Kobus said:


> The problem with speedily passing a slowpoke is that the slowpoke might hang a left turn right in front of you as you are about to pass him. I had a guy do just about that, slowed to nearly a stop in the right lane, but I was cautious and held back only to see him pull a U-turn in front of me as I was approaching him from behind in the left lane. Moral of the story:
> 
> Always expect stupidity from the other driver. :lol:


Absolutely Fritz, there are drivers that never use any signals and think they are the only ones on the road and can do what ever they like, you just have to choose the right place to overtake, a good blast on the horn usually wakes them up even if they give you the finger.


----------



## Guest

On the road, as in life, there are folks who play by the rules and those who don't. Not playing by the rules when sharing the roads with others at 30/50/70mph can be problematic. I'm sure the retard slowpokes get just as frustrated as the testosterone driven retards at the behaviour of the other guy.

Recognition of these facts doesn't stop me from being one or the other from time to time!


----------



## KenOC

Turning left from the right lane? Or, if in Britain, right from the left lane? One handy solution is to replace your car's horn with one of those honkers that is normally used on large semi trucks. This will get the idiots' attention and maybe cause them to drive off the road entirely.

I used an air horn on my last motorcycle and it did wonders.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Just get a DB5 à la James Bond


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Just get a DB5 à la James Bond


Love the secret phone :lol:


----------



## Pyotr

KenOC said:


> Speaking of driving too fast, here's a scene near here in Santa Ana this morning, where a fellow was thought to be proceeding a bit too rapidly.


I disagree. This motorist was going TOO SLOW to accomplish his objective. Remember the old Cole Porter song?

If you become a doctor people will face you with dread
If you become a dentist they will cheer when your dead
Be a clown, all the world loves a clown


----------



## Nate Miller

I can understand "frustrating" drivers, and I see some others experience this, too. I have made peace with the slow drivers, and this is how I look at it....

I am speaking about country driving , out in the sticks, where we are on 2 lane blacktop roads and low traffic:

1) people have the right to drive slow. some folk are not comfortable flying around, so just accept that
2) when you are behind someone going slow, give them a 2 second gap and show a little patience
3) when you can drive around them without risking everyone's life, just drive around them. Don't yell or gesture at them, just drive on

there you go....3 simple steps and off you go. Nobody gets road rage, nobody gets offended, nobody put at risk

some folk just like to drive slow. I live in a free country as a free man, so I give people some latitude to exercise their freedom as well.


----------



## Jos

On motorways (highways), covering great distances, I like to hammer a bit. Not with the extremists (911 and others of that ilk) but definitely in the fast lane. Big German cars are wonderful instruments for rapid continental transport. Mine is currently an Audi A6 of the 4 wheel drive variety, 15 years old but still going very strong.
Cruising in the Z3 is way more relaxed and slow paced, especially with the top down.
As I get older, I more and more embrace “Zen”, and road rage or other silly behavior hardly ever occurs. Wot’s the point, time saving is negligable , and the bad mood lingers longer than the trip.
Having three kids, I’m an extremely cautious driver in town or village environments, but yes I do get tickets from time to time.
I sometimes think that those fines are rather more intended to fund the treasury than to influence my behavior....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

My favorite way to travel is in an Aussie V8 ute tearing down a unsealed gravel road miles after mile with no traffic or police to enforce any soer of limits.


----------



## Guest

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> My favorite way to travel is in an Aussie V8 ute tearing down a unsealed gravel road miles after mile with no traffic or police to enforce any soer of limits.


Beautiful. I'd kill to be there right now on a Dommie.


----------



## Guest

BTW what do you do if you breakdown in the outback? No mobile phone reception presumably.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sat phone or UHF radio and take plenty of water


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I have driven all over NZ. It seemed okay generally, good roads and light traffic. Two annoyances: the logging lorries were a menace, they were going far too fast, and driving on Christmas Eve was scary. Cars constantly up my bumper and doing dangerous overtaking moves. I was driving at the speed limit too. I saw a few smashed up vehicles that day, but I don't know about fatalities.

If you sort this page by deaths per inhabitants or deaths per motor vehicle you may find it embarrassing how poor is NZ's safety record.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Maybe they should try the roadside ads from South Australia


----------



## SixFootScowl

I wonder if ads like this encourage irresponsible driving. The driver didn't even stop and look both ways before exiting the garage. What if a unwary bicyclist were passing by?

But this car sure looks like fun! 700 hp!


----------



## Guest

I found the rail-road bridges down the west coast of the South Island quite exciting. Luckily I didn't come across a train.


----------



## Taggart

Some posts have been removed because of intemperate language.


----------



## Marinera

Tulse said:


> I found the rail-road bridges down the west coast of the South Island quite exciting. Luckily I didn't come across a train.


 I think I would rather drive 4000 miles around than through this bridge with the train behind me. Being three days earlier somewhere just isn't worth it.


----------



## Dan Ante

Taggart said:


> Some posts have been removed because of intemperate language.


Taggart I don't know what your interpretation of intemperate means.

Do I have your permission to repost being gentle and using different verbs?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Dan Ante said:


> Taggart I don't know what your interpretation of intemperate means.
> 
> Do I have your permission to repost being gentle and using different verbs?


Bl**dy oath, Must be a Northern Hemisphere thing


----------



## Jos

Damn, intemperate language, what have I missed this time


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Bl**dy oath, Must be a Northern Hemisphere thing


Right on mate I could use an Aussie one "Drongo" it means the same thing but looks different, would that offend anybody even the sheilas use that one eh.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Only if they had a Kangaroo loose in the top Paddock


----------



## KenOC

(deleted)........................


----------



## Dan Ante

Oh dash, it was meant to be a XK150


----------



## Dan Ante

On the assumption that no news is good news, I will take it that it is up to me whether or not I repost my last post to Tulse, so with heart in mouth here I go, I have made a couple of changes substituting the suspect words with new ones (Drongo and Backside) apart from that the post is as the original and is not intended to cause any discomfort to Tulse or any others.



Tulse, I am pointing out the stupidity of drivers that think they have a right to drive as they please without a thought to others, I am not supporting speeding,

Re Video on your post 93, there are people everywhere who pull out from a minor road without paying attention, He saw the approaching vehicle, completely misjudged its speed yet drove out in front of it so who is the drongo?

So you have driven all over NZ well done, how long were you here and what were you driving? 
The logging trucks (Lorry to pomes) can be frightening more so if they are up you're backside trying to get you to get a move on or pull over. 
Did you stick to the main drag or venture onto the minor rural roads such as SH4 Te Kuiti to Wanganui. SH5 Taupo to Napier that kind of road is what I am on about.
You ignored my other points in my last post but I understand.
I don't understand the relevance of the wiki link to '2010 road deaths' I have never made mention of any such subject however we do have big problems:
A large amount of people driving under the influence of Marijuana.
A culture of binge drinking in the 18 - 25 age group and driving.
A large amount of visitors from countries that drive on the right just a small lapse of concentration and they are on the wrong side of the road.
Excessive speed yes certainly, again from the 18 - 25 age group. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl

There is an intersection where the freeway service drive had three lanes. The left lane was divided by a solid white line and had a left only arrow. The other lanes had no arrows. Many would get in the second lane and turn left--especially if there was a long line in the left lane. The cross street does have three lanes in each direction, but my understanding is that you never turn from the second lane unless it is clearly marked for turning. 

I had not been to that intersection in a month and today I went there and found that there were two new signs posted, one on either side of the road at that intersection. The signs clearly marked the left lane for left only, the center lane for straight only, and the right lane for straight or right. So what do you suppose happened?

There were only four vehicles in the left lane so it would be no problem turning left without missing the light, but some guy got in the center lane and turned left. Well about that time I was already headed out for the second lane of the cross street since I like a clear spot at the next light and the car in front of me took the first lane. So this guy who is making an illegal turn had the gall to lay on the horn at me, even though I was not going to the far lane and so he did have a lane to go in.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Try this one then...............:lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try this one then...............:lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

^ Yeah, its called the magic roundabout only in England hey!


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

From ESPN: Yasmany Tomas baseball player for the Arizona Diamodbacks gets ticket for going 105 mph.

http://www.espn.com/mlb/story/_/id/...ed-charges-reckless-driving-criminal-speeding


----------



## Dan Ante

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Try this one then...............:lol:


Looks like a Bunnings parking lot


----------



## Guest

Ah the Magic Roundabout in Swindon yes. Been round there a few times (sometimes several times at once :tiphat. Look at all these people playing car cricket there:


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> Taggart I don't know what your interpretation of intemperate means.
> 
> Do I have your permission to repost being gentle and using different verbs?


The problem with swearing to the English middle classes is that it involves saying directly what you think. They much prefer subtle but more devastating put downs. They're at it all the time and consider it to be refined wit.

Smug fatherless children that they are.


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> The problem with swearing to the English middle classes is that it involves saying directly what you think. They much prefer subtle but more devastating put downs. They're at it all the time and consider it to be refined wit.
> 
> Smug fatherless children that they are.


Well I wouldn't know about that pure working class me, any thing else you would like to add?


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> Well I wouldn't know about that pure working class me, any thing else you would like to add?


Moi aussi.

No, I've lost the thread now.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


>


I know exactly where that is; it's at the exit to the factory that makes fidget spinners.


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Moi aussi.


Au contraire, je pense.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Au contraire, je pense.


Vraiment. Ma famille et mes amis sont issus des classes populaires


----------



## Guest

Tulse said:


> Vraiment. Ma famille et mes amis sont issus des classes populaires


That's enough now, before nounou steps in.


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> That's enough now, before nounou steps in.


:lol:

...........................


----------



## Dan Ante

Tulse said:


> Moi aussi.


Интернационал








> No, I've lost the thread now.


Yes you have, but you tried and are not bitter in defeat.


----------



## geralmar

Never a ticket; but stopped once. I glanced in the mirror and saw I was being tailgated. Reacting automatically I accelerated above the limit to avoid being hit. I quickly learned the car tailgating me was a police car. Fortunately I got off with a lecture.

One of my coworkers was a dedicated jogger and marathon runner. He told me that an acquaintance was hit by speeder while jogging down a country road and flew through the air with such force that his body was literally pushed through a mailbox. I prefer not to think about it.

P.S. From driving the freeways in Detroit, I gather that driving at least ten m.p.h. over the speed limit is de riguer. Driving less than that invites disaster.


*This is my first time on this thread. Did I miss something?


----------



## Dan Ante

No you have not missed a lot, if the jogger was facing oncoming traffic he/she should have seen the approaching vehicle perhaps the vehicle was aiming for jogger, are the police cars marked around Detroit or in mufty?


----------



## wkasimer

No speeding ticket, but I did get pulled over and ticketed for tossing an apple core out of my sunroof while driving on the highway. 

I guess that the cop didn't understand composting....


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> One of my coworkers was a dedicated jogger and marathon runner. He told me that an acquaintance was hit by speeder while jogging down a country road and flew through the air with such force that his body was literally pushed through a mailbox. I prefer not to think about it.


Did he live?


----------



## Dan Ante

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did he live?


Return to sender.


----------



## SixFootScowl

geralmar said:


> P.S. From driving the freeways in Detroit, I gather that driving at least ten m.p.h. over the speed limit is de riguer. Driving less than that invites disaster.


In the last few years people have really been driving nutty on Detroit freeways. And we had a sniper on the freeways a month or so ago and a shootout on I-96 a couple weeks ago.

Since they started serious urban renewal and big money came into Detroit, the freeways have deteriorated. Traffic is far worse the past few years than it has been in 30 years.


----------



## MarkW

Maybe half a dozen over the years -- not wildly, but inattentively. Always super polite to the cops because, frankly, the times I have been speeding and not been caught far exceeds the times I've been pulled over. Not their fault for doing their jobs.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I forgot about one just last winter. I was driving down a road that is very easy to go too fast on. It was night and I got pulled over. Noticing I was doing about 5 mph over the limit, when the officer asked me if I knew why he pulled me over, I said, "I don't know, but I was going a bit too fast." He told me what my speed was and said that was not why he pulled me over, but that I have a burnt out headlamp. After running my info through his computer, he let me go with the advice that I get the headlight fixed.


----------



## geralmar

Fritz Kobus said:


> Did he live?


No; the jogger did not live. All I remember from my coworker's description of the scene is the word, "chunks".


----------



## geralmar

Fritz Kobus said:


> In the last few years people have really been driving nutty on Detroit freeways. And we had a sniper on the freeways a month or so ago and a shootout on I-96 a couple weeks ago.
> 
> Since they started serious urban renewal and big money came into Detroit, the freeways have deteriorated. Traffic is far worse the past few years than it has been in 30 years.


While I was attending college in Detroit, Mayor Young pulled the Detroit police from patrolling the freeways-- but refused to permit the State Police to patrol. The result was the "wild west" on the Detroit freeways for weeks. I have no idea now what the dispute was but the mayor deliberately imperilled motorists' lives for political leverage. I suspect he figured most freeway drivers were whites from the suburbs so Detroiters wouldn't care.


----------



## geralmar

MarkW said:


> Maybe half a dozen over the years -- not wildly, but inattentively. Always super polite to the cops because, frankly, the times I have been speeding and not been caught far exceeds the times I've been pulled over. Not their fault for doing their jobs.


My policy is to always be polite to someone carrying a gun.


----------



## Guest

I'm glad to say that the UK is one of the safest countries in the world for road users, as confirmed on this graphic:

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_traffic-related_death_rate

Regarding "joggers", half of the 1.25 million road deaths per year are "vulnerable road users" i.e. pedestrians, cyclists and motorcyclists.

Also from the article:

Only 7% of the world's population live in countries that have adequate laws that address all 5 risk factors:

1. speed 
2. drunk driving
3. helmets 
4. seat-belts 
5. child restraints


----------



## Dr Johnson

And we don't have snipers!

(I hope I'm not tempting fate by posting that!)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

geralmar said:


> One of my coworkers was a dedicated jogger and marathon runner. He told me that an acquaintance was hit by speeder while jogging down a country road and flew through the air with such force that his body was literally pushed through a mailbox. I prefer not to think about it.


Here is a UK letterbox (mailbox). My house has one very similar. I hope never to see a jogger pushed through it!


----------

